# Billing for non providers



## ahughes108 (Jun 16, 2010)

I work at an audiologist office doing the billing and coding. We have providers and then we have hearing aid dispensers that also do hearing tests. The dispensers do not have an NPI number. Is it still possible to bill insurance under them without having an NPI number? If so how would I do it?


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 17, 2010)

ahughes108 said:


> I work at an audiologist office doing the billing and coding. We have providers and then we have hearing aid dispensers that also do hearing tests. The dispensers do not have an NPI number. Is it still possible to bill insurance under them without having an NPI number? If so how would I do it?



In order to bill services to insurance under the dispensers, they would need to be credentialed by whatever insurance company you want to bill.  I can tell you that I don't know of any company that would credential them as providers.

That being said, you should check out the latest MLN Matters from CMS about audiology services.  It is MLN Matters # MM6447 - here's the link through Noridian (our MAC): https://www.noridianmedicare.com/provider/updates/docs/mm6447_audiology_policies.pdf

In order to bill the services of a technician, they must be under the direct, personal supervision of a physician; they cannot interpret but only administer; and cannot be supervised by an audiologist only.

I hope that helps,


----------

